# Smoke Canyon Smoker Grill



## chefouellette

I had my first crack at my new Smoke Canyon smoker tonight. I have been smoking brisket, pork loin, ribs and salmon for about 20 years. My last smoker was getting thin in the smoke box so my brother got this one as a replacement. It is hands down the worst smoker that I have used. I am not new to the art of smoking and have used several different styles of smokers over the years. I prefer the vertical smokers as they have a much larger capacity than the horizontal smokers and are easier to regulate the temperature. this smoker is imposable to bring up to temp using the side fire box and I refuse to build a secondary fire in the cocking chamber as I have seen suggested. I have been using horizontal smokers for about 10 years and have never used a secondary fire, not even in the winter. The only mods that I have ever had to make to a smoker have been heat baffles to slow down the heat or keep the fire out of the cooking chamber. It is an impressive grill but it is not a smoker. I may keep it for grilling but am going shopping tomorrow for a new smoker. The last one that I had was a Char Griller brand smoker that I purchased for around 175.00. I am getting another one like it. It looked very similar to the Smoke Hallow 40" pro pictured for sale on this website. I did however have to add a baffle to that unit to keep the fire in the fire box and out of the cooking chamber as the fire box was a little too small and the opening between the firebox and the cooking chamber was too big.


----------



## adiochiro3

Welcome to the SMF family!  Sorry that unit isn't working for ya.  I've used both style smokers with great success.  I'm looking forward to seeing your qview and getting new ideas.


----------



## boykjo

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard. Join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite…

The Qveiw









Happy Smoking

Joe


----------



## richoso1

Welcome to the SMF, you'll be back on track soon. Save the planet... it's the only one with Q.


----------



## SmokinAl




----------



## fife




----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## fpnmf

Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## africanmeat

Welcome to SMF Good to have you here

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable

Don’t forget the Qview  

Ahron


----------



## what the hoyt

I'm new to smoking and to SMF, (I already posted in Roll Call.) I bought this same smoker at the Bass Pro tent sale for about half of what they listed for on their website. I thought it would be a great starter smoker. I've got chicken breast going right now, and Google this model and temp issues, and it led me to this thread. Forgive my randomness, I kinda jump all over the place when telling stories.

 I tried twice to season this unit while I was using my other grille, and I couldn't get it up to temp. I just ordered the Maverick Et-732 thermometer you recommended, but have to rely on the built in thermometer for now. I used a basic brine recipe, and substituted a couple ingredients. 

I'm stubborn,  and I was bound and determined to smoke the chicken breast I bought, and was starting to panic when I couldn't get the temp up to 225°. I got a small cast iron skillet out and was planning on putting some charcoal in it at the bottom of the Smoke stack, but I wanted to try one last thing. I cracked the "damper door" on the fire box, and the temp jumped up to 250° in about 3 minutes, I'm adjusting the upper door to keep the temp steady. Hopefully you still have the smoker, and this works for


----------



## chardaddy2

Hi What The Hoyt,I was looking at that Smoke Canyon online and am glad to read your review, I do a lot of 15-18lb  brisket and pork shoulder and the picture you posted looks like it might be a little small for that what is the dimension of the main cook chamber? I bought a Dyna glow wide body and did mods to it and love it,outperforms any horizontal.


----------



## leonard j

​Hi there, I'm looking at the smoke canyon vertical for the capacity. No one lists the grate diameters that I know of.  Can you tell me what diameter your  smoking surfaces are and is the smoker

fairly well sealed?

Thanks Leonard J


----------



## gary s

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a wet and chilly day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of  great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## gr0uch0

Leonard J said:


> ​Hi there, I'm looking at the smoke canyon vertical for the capacity. No one lists the grate diameters that I know of.  Can you tell me what diameter your  smoking surfaces are and is the smoker
> fairly well sealed?
> 
> Thanks Leonard J



Believe they're about 16", but you may want to contact BPS directly to find out for sure.  Others have installed door seals, latches, and sealed up the FB/CC junction.  Search this smoker and Brinkmann vertical Trailmaster for examples.


----------

